

CSS is for developers - franze
http://lea.verou.me/2013/12/css-is-for-developers

======
k__
Ego problems much?!

~~~
zwdr
Considering she is part of the W3C CSS Working Group I don't think she needs
to write posts like that to prove something.

~~~
k__
Seems legit.

Still it reads like she gives much about people who tell her she isn't a
developer...

